# You can't fix stupid!



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

This is from an email that was sent to me. These people most definately are *not* the sharpest pencils in the bunch!
http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=20080627_dumb_awards.flv


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 22, 2009)

Some crazy people will do almost anything.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 22, 2009)

now that was funny.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha liked the last one!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 23, 2009)

My favorite one is the second to last one.


----------



## Jazlyn (Jun 8, 2009)

That was so funny!


----------



## Kindred farm (Jun 8, 2009)

That is hilarious.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 8, 2009)

That was great!   My kids and I really enjoyed a great laugh.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying it.


----------

